
Chrome is still king of the web browsers, beating Firefox Quantum - sharjeelsayed
http://mashable.com/2017/11/15/google-chrome-vs-firefox-quantum/#FLo1zzc8_aq7
======
Nicksil
> Chrome is still king of the web browsers, beating Firefox Quantum

That's one editorialized title. Hell, even the Mashable's title is less
antagonistic. Can we title this thread with the actual title of the article?

~~~
jszymborski
Please do this.

(1) Current title does not reflect article

(2) Current title uses logic that can only be written by someone with an
agenda. Quantum has been out for less than a week and it's suppose to supplant
Chrome's huge market share in that time???

~~~
submeta
> uses logic that can only be written by someone with an agenda

Absolutely agree!

------
aibara
I like how they compared the performance of the two browsers on five whole
websites (Chrome was faster at displaying three, Firefox two). Some very
comprehensive testing.

~~~
fencepost
At least they didn't make their test suite a representative example of online
apps including email, document editing, spreadsheet, mapping and social media.

------
Majestic121
*in pure speed

However, when looking for a web browser, speed is only one characteristic
among many, and imho Firefox is close enough to Chrome on this for speed to be
ignored

On the other hand, Firefox is built by mozilla instead of Google, which leads
me to trust Firefox way more than Chrome about privacy issues, and keeping
consumer interest at heart above all

To me, this is worth way more than a couple of micro seconds on a chart

------
fencepost
Ok, so how's the memory usage compare when I have 50-60 tabs open until I take
time to go through and grab what I needed from them?

What's the comparison look like when I open (of course) the daily comics in
the morning by Ctrl-clicking on the appropriate bookmarks folder to open all
of them at once? I've watched that one bring misconfigured routers to their
knees.

------
eberkund
Not all of the performance improvements for FF got into version 57, expect 59
to deliver another substantial performance increase. Also I wonder if an
improved Firefox has a chance of replacing the use of Webkit in other
browsers, like Opera or Safari?

------
Knufen
Do Firefox collect everything and manipulate search results?

~~~
sebazzz
Firefox does have telemetry, but it can be disabled [1][2].

Not sure what you mean by manipulating search results, is this not Google
Search _instead_ of the web browser?

[1]: [https://wiki.mozilla.org/Telemetry](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Telemetry)
[2]: [https://telemetry.mozilla.org/](https://telemetry.mozilla.org/)

------
JoshTriplett
Half the tests run here are JavaScript, which Quantum doesn't affect; it's not
surprising that the results are consistent with previous versions of Firefox.

------
benmarks
It will be interesting to watch these two products evolve in parallel. I
suspect that user experience will be the main differentiator.

~~~
nevi-me
I'm wondering if Google has plans to address the RAM issue. Small benchmarks
are fine in isolation, but pain points are the RAM used by Chrome, which
eventually renders it slow with many open tabs.

Is V8 the culprit? node.js doesn't indicate that to be the case.

------
JohnTHaller
Spoiler: Performance is about even with Chrome being slightly faster on some
sites and Firefox being faster on others.

